# Problems loading "evdev" with Xorg

## burtz

Im having problems trying to get my Logitech G7 Mouse working.  I followed steps from http://www.linuxlogin.com/hardware/logitech_g7.php and I am getting the following error from /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

```
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No Input driver matching `evdev'

```

I am running x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r7.  Below is my xorg.conf config for my mouse...

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Logitech G7"

        Driver          "evdev"

        Option          "Protocol"      "evdev"

        Option          "Dev Name"      "Logitech USB Reciever"

        Option          "Dev Phys"      "usb-0000:00:0b.0-4/input0"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/event0"

        Option          "Buttons"       "8"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5 7 8"

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

EndSection

```

This is my /proc/bus/input/devices

```
# cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c51a Version=4100

N: Name="Logitech USB Receiver"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:0b.0-4/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input0

H: Handlers=mouse0 event0

B: EV=7

B: KEY=ffff0000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=143

```

My Kernel does have evdev support built in.

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i evdev

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

```

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Kevin

----------

## freigeist

Are you using the modular xorg build? Maybe you are missing evdev support in it, your INPUT_DEVICES should contain evdev, check your make.conf and emerge xf86-input-evdev

----------

## burtz

No im not running modular X, but I have included the INPUT_DEVICES line just for future use.  Below is my make.conf...

```
# cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="X -Xaw3d a52 aac aalib -accessibility acl acpi -afs aim alsa -altivec apm -arts -atlas audiofile avi bash-completion -berkdb bidi bonobo caps cdr -cjk crypt -cups curl -debug -dedicated dga -directfb divx4linux dri -doc -dvb dvd dvdr dvdread -eds -emacs encode -esd ethereal -ev6 fam fastcgi fbcon flac -firefox foomatic freewnn ftp gd gdbm -ggi gif gnome gphoto2 gpm -gps gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal howl imagemagick imlib ipod -ipv6 ieee1394 i810 -jack java jikes joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde lcms ldsp libwww lesstif -lirc mad -matrox memlimit mikmod mmx -mozilla mp3 mpeg mng msn musicbrainz mysql ncurses nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia opengl oscar -oss pam -pcmcia -pda pdflib perl plotutils png posix ppds prelude python qt quicktime rdesktop readline real ruby samba sasl -scanner sdl snmp -socks5 speex spell sse sse2 ssl stencil-buffer svg svga szip tcltk tcpd termcap-compat tetex theora threads tiff truetype unicode usb vanilla videos vim-with-x visualization win32codecs -wifi wxwindows xml xml2 xmlrpc xine xmms xosd xv xvid yahoo zlib"

#ALSA_CARDS="snd-intel8x0"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev"

```

I am running x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r7.

Thanks,

Kev

----------

## A.S. Pushkin

I ghave the Locitech MX-1000 Laser mouse and I'm using evedev. I've not spent a lot of time configuring the buttons, as I had the wheel on my other mouse die and this one was on rebate for about $40.

FYI: I'm using the same version of Xorg you have. Some of the listing from my xorg.conf is:

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier          "Mouse[1]"

    Driver              "mouse"

    Option              "CorePointer"

    Option              "Protocol"           "evdev"

    Option              "Dev Name"           "Logitech USB RECEIVER" #cat /proc/bus/input/devices

    Option              "Device"             "/dev/input/mx1000"

    Option              "Dev Phys"           "usb-*/input0" # cat /proc/bus/input/devices

    Option              "Device"             "dev/input/event2" # (dev/input/mice)

    Option              "Buttons"            "12"

    Option              "ZAxisMapping"        "11 12"

    Option              "SendCoreEvents"

    Option              "Resolution"          "800"

    Option              "Emulate3Buttons"       "0"

EndSection

My kernel is 2.6.16-gentoo-r7.

I have installed sys-apps/lmctl as well.

The mouse does not have all button functionality, but for now it works well and that is what I need.

I do not recall having to do anything special with UDEV either.

Best.

----------

## EOF

Im sitting now since hours at my pc and gennot get the new xorg to work. i stuck with evdev.

A startx gets me an:

```

...

Unknown protocol "evdev"

...

```

but I did everything like above  :Sad: . Kernel, xorg.conf, make.conf should be ok.

----------

## speeddemon

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Im sitting now since hours at my pc and gennot get the new xorg to work. i stuck with evdev.
> 
> A startx gets me an:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Same thing here.  For me the driver is set to mouse, and protocol evdev, and that worked fine before, now I have to comment out the protocol to get X to start.  If I set the driver to evdev, it fails to start.

----------

## Tanj

6.8 evdev seems to be broken or something. If you don't want to go modular xorg unmask 6.9 and use that

----------

## speeddemon

 *Tanj wrote:*   

> 6.8 evdev seems to be broken or something. If you don't want to go modular xorg unmask 6.9 and use that

 

This is with 7.0

----------

## Paapaa

 *speeddemon wrote:*   

> This is with 7.0

 

With 7.0 you have to use "evdev" as a driver to use evdev.

----------

## troymc

Here's a couple of ideas:

1. make sure you have the event interface built in your kernel:

```

Device Drivers  --->

    Input device support  --->

        <*>   Event interface 

```

You'll know it's working when you see an event handler assigned to your mouse device in /proc/bus/input/devices:

```

# grep -i handlers /proc/bus/input/devices | grep mouse

H: Handlers=mouse0 event2 

```

2) evdev is the driver not the protocol. My xorg.conf section looks like this:

```

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Mouse1"

Driver "evdev"

Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

Option "Buttons" "10"

Option "Resolution" "800"

EndSection

```

troymc

----------

## speeddemon

 *troymc wrote:*   

> Here's a couple of ideas:
> 
> 1. make sure you have the event interface built in your kernel:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, I got it mostly, in the Option "Device" line, I left out "Device".

But now my buttons are all wacky.  Does xmodmap still need to be applied?

What I had been doing was I had a shell script in KDE autostart that did:

```
`xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 8 9 10 4 5"`
```

And my xorg conf is/was 

```

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Mouse1"

   Driver   "evdev" 

   Option   "Dev Name"   "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

   Option   "Buttons"   "10"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping"   "9 10"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

```

With a Logitech MX518 mouse.

----------

## speeddemon

Ok I got it, xmodmap just changed completely.  

I went from 

```
`xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 8 9 10 4 5"`
```

to

```
`xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 3 2 4 5 8 9 6 7 10"
```

----------

## troymc

And you might want to double-check that ZAxisMapping option.

I think you should only have one of those.

The Z-Axis (the scroll wheel) is only 2 buttons. It's either 4 & 5 or 9 & 10 - not both.

Probably the last one is taking effect.

troymc

----------

## speeddemon

Yeah I know, thats stuff left in there from me trying to figure it out when I first installed.  Im lazy and don't want to type stuff over, so I just left the first one there in case the second one didn't work.  Then when it worked, I didn't bother to change it any more.

----------

